# 2013



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A new year looms for us, for Egypt and her citizens.

I hope the year sees peace, stability, prosperity and smiles for each and every one of you. 


A very Happy New Year 


Maiden


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

A happy new year for everyone!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy New Year!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Wishing you all a very Happy,Healthy and Peacefull New Year :kiss::whoo:


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Hoping Maiden, Pat, and all the other regulars and non-regulars on this forum a brilliant and healthy 2013!!!


----------



## smsm42 (Dec 21, 2012)

Happy new Year for everyone..lets hope for a more peaceful year...


----------

